# Anyone heard of this?



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo...th-builtin-tuna/2007/12/15/1197568324984.html


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

meh... never heard of it, but it's no different than when they sold platform shoes with goldfish in them. it's a "geeky cool" thing to have, comparable to the pet rock fad in the 80's.


----------

